# Msn Error



## pcmagic

Evening,

Wonder if anyone could help me,

I went to sign into msn as normal when I came online, My email and password are saved, It never let me in, I'm getting MSN Error Code 8004882e.

Ive tried my Secret Question and Its not working, now its saying on hotmail that Ive tried too many times so I must use another method, I dont have an Alt Email either..Grrr

Hope you can help..

Thanks


----------



## patrickv

well if you forgot your password you're kinda screwed if you don't have an alternate address , or you don't know your secret question


----------



## patrickv

error codes is only given when you're using msn messenger or live messenger,
http://www.developerfood.com/error-...a9f0-21b0-49a3-ad5c-0b4b9a500e34/article.aspx


----------



## pcmagic

I was using msn7.5 and I do know my password, its saved aswell.


----------



## patrickv

probably a service error , the service not available at the moment.
you can try web messenger  www.meebo.com or www.ebuddy.com or even www.iloveim.com and see if you can log into msn from there.


----------

